# Daiwa Sealine -x Good for distance?



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys, I am fairly new to the long distance casting game and wanted some opinions on wether or not the sealine is a good canidate for that application and which size would cast the farthest. I only fish a few times a year since I live 5 hours from the beach and am trying to find a good compromise between value and long casts.

Ben


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Also is there any way to add a mag system to shimano torium 20's and 30's? I have one of each and they are a beast to cast!


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Sealine-30x is a great casting reel. i have that and an avet MXL MC and i think the sealine is better for distance. however the sealine can blow up on you where the avet will not


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a SLX 20SHA, it casts great. It'll serve you well as a fishing reel.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Tks for the info


----------

